# LensTip Review: 11-24 f/4L USM



## ahsanford (Oct 8, 2015)

LensTip published their 11-24 review. 
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=453

Unfortunately, they haven't migrated to a 50 MP test camera yet -- this was done on the 5D3.

- A


----------



## NWPhil (Oct 8, 2015)

hmmm

"So far the 16-35 mm models have been the widest zooms offered by Canon (...)"

I guess that the EF 8-15mm lens does not count?????


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 9, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> hmmm
> 
> "So far the 16-35 mm models have been the widest zooms offered by Canon (...)"
> 
> I guess that the EF 8-15mm lens does not count?????



I think they meant widest _rectilinear_ lens.

- A


----------

